# Gary Fisher HiFi Pro for a Clyde?



## ClydePJ (Jun 29, 2010)

Any clydes riding a Gary Fisher HiFi Pro? I am around 270lbs and trying to decide between the HiFi or Rumblefish 1. I know the frame is the same but wondering if the wheels on the HiFi will support my weight on the trail. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dartagnan_007 (Mar 30, 2010)

*I ride a 2009 HI-Fi Pro 29er*

I ride a 2009 Hi-Fi Pro 29er and I weigh 320 at the moment down from 367. I had no problems with the original wheels for the 6 months I had them but I did have Mike C. build me a set of MTX33 for my size, weight and style of riding last month. I love the HI-FI Pro and sure you would to.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I wont ever be buying one of these i know of three people local to me that have had frame failures and other issues with them


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

I've had two long demo rides on a HiFi Deluxe and I can't wait until the 2011's get here. I'm
also 270 and had no problems. I never got more than 1 foot off the ground but I hit every
rock, root, or drop on the trail.


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

I weigh 235, 245-250 dressed for the bike and ride a 2010 HiFi Pro frame. I have been running it since the 1st of the year with no frame issues.

Mine was built up as a warranty bike from and 07 GF Caliber that I broke several times. The HiFi Pro was a new design for 2010, so you can't compare it to earlier models. Pics in the "tall boys bike" thread. Mine is built up with ZTR Flows, Phil hubs, a Manitou Minute Thru axle fork, and XT/Sram X7 parts. I have taken drops of up to 2.5' on it without issue so far, but it is young in its life still. 

I will say that it is infinitely stiffer than the GF Caliber that I was riding. I am still not sold on the RP23's pro pedal feature... maybe it is a size thing(?). The Fox shocks are rated to 300# AFAIK, but I feel that I am pushing it, riding it at 250psi.

Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## ClydePJ (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for all your responses. This is going to be a tough decision.


----------



## Zevron (Apr 30, 2009)

I had a 2008 GF Hi Fi deluxe I had several issues with it which the bike shop corrected but the swing arm cracked within the 2nd week. I was 230 pounds at the time and hit a steep uphill with some speed and blew the back tire so it was a hard hit but it should not have cracked the swing arm. It cracked where the 2 lower arms are connected just in front of the rear wheel. I wrote Gary Fisher and the gave me a whole new bike I sold it. Not trying to rain on your parade.








This is the bike they gave me it was a sweet looking bike but I had a bad experience and did not want to go through that again.


----------



## jeffwilsonn (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree. Im 200 lbs, broke a frame-- received a replacement. I could never get the thought out of my mind that it was going to break again. Sold it. Got a Salsa. Problem solved.


----------



## Paul1977 (Aug 9, 2007)

I havent heard of any issues with 2010 frames.

Ive been riding a 2010 Gary Fisher Rumblefish without problems. I would recommend this over the HiFi for a clyde because of the thru axle fork.


----------



## DSTONGE (Jul 8, 2008)

ClydePJ,

What part of the country do you live in? What type of riding do you do? Is this your first 29er? If so, you may want to consider a hartail with a nice front shock. The 29er's really do suck up a lot of the little bumps, but the biggest benefits is the efficiency you get from a "direct drive" feel. I'm 235lbs all dressed up and have tried many different full suspension bikes 26" and 29" over the years. I keep going back to a hard tail 29er. 

Demo both and see which one works best.


----------



## ClydePJ (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I live in New England and have been riding a Santa Cruz Heckler. I have been out of the game for a few years dealing with surgeries but have been steadily getting myself back on the bike. This will be my first 29er.


----------



## doctorpritchett (Sep 2, 2008)

*frame failure*

I'm a 205# endurance racer living in No. Cali. and have broken my Hi Fi pro 29'er 4 times now. Drive side swing arm, then bilateral chain stays, then drive side swing arm again, then bilateral chain stays again 5 days ago.
No, I don't jump or huck, but yes I ride very hard over very hard terrain for 4 hour training rides and 8-12 hour races.
There are a few problems.....
the rear triangle to too flexy and too light. I've seen the inside of those tubes and they're scary thin. Also there is no vertical stiffness via vertical support structure to actually make it a true triangle(see Giant or 9'er), the rear well tracks as much side to side as up and down. It's all very sloppy. This all leads to frame/part fatigue then catestrophic failure. I would not be on a Hi Fi Pro 29'er if I were over 180#
Jon


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

2008 Hifi Deluxe here at 6'6" and 220lbs. I don't huck it big either, but after 2 years, no problems and true wheels


----------



## 29erBob (Dec 17, 2009)

at 245lbs I guess this will take the GF HiFi off the short list of bikes I was interested in.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm 235 all dressed and beat my 2010 hifi pro, I treat it like an AM bike and it is fairing well!! Very durable! The problems that most folks had were with older "pre 2010" models. I would buy it again if I did it over.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, I'm 223lbs and have a 2009 HiFi Pro (I think...though it might be a 2010-I bought it in the fall of 2009). 100% stock.

My HiFi Pro has been FLAWLESS. And I've *hammered the hell out of it *on extremely rocky trails-not a problem.

Maybe I'm not hammering it as hard as some of you guys? (Or maybe not ALL HiFi Pros fall apart? Or maybe I just ride well? I dunno! LOL)

Scott


----------

